# University Formula Racing EV - AC Induction Motor Weight



## mountaingoat1199 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi there!

Apologies in advance for the noob question.

I was curious for an AC induction motor with a max 85 kw output: 

What is a normal weight for these types of motors? I have done research and seen anywhere from 60 - 100 kg. 

I was curious if this would be entirely too heavy for a formula series car. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mountaingoat1199 said:


> I was curious for an AC induction motor with a max 85 kw output:
> 
> What is a normal weight for these types of motors? I have done research and seen anywhere from 60 - 100 kg.
> 
> I was curious if this would be entirely too heavy for a formula series car.


There is no normal weight for an induction motor. They come in many flavors. You could certainly find on suitable for a formula car. Tesla uses a power dense induction motor. The motorcycle in my avatar uses a 100kW induction motor (from an GM EV-1).


----------



## mountaingoat1199 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ah perfect! I was looking at Siemens AC induction motor that weighed about 120kg ( ~ 260 lbs). 

The overall estimated weight of these formula series cars that the universities build are 660 lbs (including the 170 lb driver).

I'm very new to all of this so I had to ask to make sure the motor weight was somewhere in the ball park. 

Thanks again


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

If this is an EV built by a university, you may consider calling Tom Gage at 
www.acpropulsion.com and ask if he has a used motor for sale.
It only weighs around 115lbs.



http://www.acpropulsion.com/datasheet/AC-150 Gen3 System.pdf


----------



## leong (Aug 22, 2012)

660lb is too short of any meaningful juice considering todays battery technology. The 35kwh batt pack on minie was over 600lb alone. 

If you list out your full spec we can better check the feasibility. 





sunworksco said:


> If this is an EV built by a university, you may consider calling Tom Gates at
> www.acpropulsion.com and ask if he has a used motor for sale.
> It only weighs around 115lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dicey (May 24, 2011)

It's Tom Gage and I don't think he's at ACP anymore. Also, the ACP motor is 150kw. Far too big for what mountaingoat is looking for. A Yasa-400 would be nice for that, but it is still a bit high on the power level. If you could track down a motor from a Chevy Spark, that would be perfect.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry about the typo.
I didn't realize that he had left ACPROPULSION.
Here is Tom.


I think that a Plettenberg Nova 15 or 30 might be a good choice.



The lightest motor for high KW might be the Astroflight 4535.


----------



## GuySmily (May 11, 2012)

Formula SAE Electric? What school are you with?


----------



## Red Neck (Feb 1, 2013)

Email [email protected] for a 37kg version of a motor that would fit your needs off the shelf. I use 2 such motors currently. Peak, depending on voltage, is actually over 100kw but at about 200v, you should squeeze over 85kw out of it..

Liquid cooled. By the way, ask the man questions about your project. He might help, if he has time. He is the one who designed the EV1's drive train initially and also made the first AC inverters ever created. For industry and cars.

He's keen on helping universities but time might be an issue.

By the way, of course he makes matching controllers also.
He is pretty much also the most cost efficient one.


----------

